# My Last Supper: The Next Course



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have long been a fan of Melanie Dunea's _My Last Supper_ and am elated that she is offering up a second helping. Any other fans out there?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

My Last Supper 50 Great Chefs and their Final Meals ...

Melanie is also a photographer and had asked numerous world wide chefs for their greatest culinary talents ... Mario Batali, provided the recipes on Amalfi Coast's seafood and pastas, Fergus Henderson's feasts and soul music and Jaime Oliver's spicy pasta are just a few off top of mind ... Impressive whimiscal portraits too.

Happy Holidays.


----------

